# Can anyone help me make this picture



## Dark (May 21, 2009)

Can someone make me a picture of a man holding a knife in the beach and the water on the beach is red .I need it for a english project. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Orangegamer (Jun 10, 2009)

when is it due in for or have u already done it?


----------

